# Machine Built Trail Pics



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

We are making some real headway on our trail project with our SK650 now that things are drying out. . Just for grins and to help keep the stoke a-stoked, I was wondering if any of you would mind sharing some photos of your finished machine built trail. Just so I can better look forward to our finished results. I'll share ours as we go, too. Thanks!


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Ouuuhhh EB I know that you have some great machine-built porn that should share! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trailfreak (Dec 22, 2004)

Help on posting pictures from my profile? I have a couple of before and after.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

This thread has some nice pics of the whole process. Really nice work considering the guy on the machine isn't a MTB trail builder.
Torpedo Run, Victoria BC


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

Pumptrack, TAZ @ Montreal, April 2010.
John Deere 27D + Ditch Witch SK650


East-Hereford, 2009
mostly Bobcat 425, some part with a Bobcat 331 and Bobcat MT55

Bobine (beginner XC trail), 

























Chasse-Galerie, natural-looking expert XC trail

















Jean D'Avignon, smooth climb to the top of the mountain to access the all-mountain trail

















the Missing Link, easy connector between lower part of the network and mountain side trails


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## Fletcher-Love (Nov 14, 2009)

These pics are from a new jump trail that we built up north here in Bellingham. I snagged a few pics from EB's better half and a few were taken by me.


----------



## Fletcher-Love (Nov 14, 2009)

.....and yes there is very large culvert at the bottom of that last berm. Not to sure this corner would work in most places. Here in the Pacific Northwest we live on a giant sponge, the long corner has the potential to carry a lot of water on a heavy downpour, but when dispersed into the organic layer... after settling in a cleanout before the culvert... it looses a lot of its erosive force......or so that is how I justified it when I built it.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

not a pic, but...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Had the opportunity to meet Zachi at the CA Trails and Greenways Conference this week. Interesting guy, and what a vision and passion for trails, what he has done with the Forest Trails Alliance.

I forgot to state the Forest Trails Alliance won the Program Award at the conference for the Forest City Project. :thumbsup:


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Fletcher-Love said:


> These pics are from a new jump trail that we built up north here in Bellingham. I snagged a few pics from EB's better half and a few were taken by me.


nice! wish there where more trails like that in my neck of the woods.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

slocaus said:



> Had the opportunity to meet Zachi at the CA Trails and Greenways Conference this week. Interesting guy, and what a vision and passion for trails, what he has done with the Forest Trails Alliance.
> 
> I forgot to state the Forest Trails Alliance won the Program Award at the conference for the Forest City Project. :thumbsup:


I should mention that I have no affiliation - just appreciation, for the group 
I had that vid bookmarked from a thread here a while ago by one of the guys responsible.


----------



## Equismith (Jun 20, 2008)

Uwharrie Trail Project with Stephen Mullins and others from IMBA-SORBA

https://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f94/Equismith/?action=view&current=4fdc77bd.pbw

https://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f94/Equismith/Uwharrie Trail Project with IMBA-SORBA/

The 500, 650, and a John Deere track hoe were used.


----------

